
Ask HN: What self talk you do when starting a new habit ? - navyad
I have trying to restart my old habit of jogging in the morning, but not quite getting the push. In first week he got up in morning 5 days, then next week 2 days. Its not that i do not enjoys it, i do enjoy it and thats why i&#x27;m trying for it.<p>Although at night i&#x27;ll tell my self &quot; i&#x27;ll get up early in the morning, will go for jog&quot;.
I dont know what it is but not able to convince  myself with wholeheartedly.<p>I guess it is more important what you tell yourself to keep yourself on the track so that you do not lose focus specially when you are picking new habit.<p>What you have told to yourself in such a situation, if you have been in such situation ?
======
usernamebias
I may be able to help, I worked as a personal trainer before I found my
calling .

Sounds like you're giving yourself a chore, your body will do what comes
natural. Procrastinate. And Hey, I've been there, cold yet warm morning bed,
its more restricting than handcuffs.

Try this. Lower your expectations. Seriously. A big reason why most people
don't follow through on diet/exercise goals is they become disillusioned when
they do not see results or their own bodies seems to have its own agenda.
Don't make plans of grandeur. Set your alarm to your preferred time, get
plenty of sleep if possible. As soon as that buzz goes off, jump out of bed
and go take a shower. Now that you're awake, you can work out. Do this enough
and your body will take a hint.

